# PC under 25000(good onboard graphics)



## vinayan (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all..i want to build a pc for my friend..please give your suggestions..although i am satisfied with my Athlon II X4 config, Intel Sandybridge i3 appear to be the best choice..graphics cards will not be used..so motherboard with onboard graphics is preferred...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 

Arogramming in Visual Studio,Using GIS applications,Light FPS games

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:25,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A:No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7/Ubunu

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:HD(20 inch preferred)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Yes, will be assembled myself

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:in one month's time

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:No..everything is required

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Live in Kochi,Kerala..Would like to buy from shops..only in dire need will use online shop.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 6, 2011)

AMD A3650 | 5850
Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) | 6000
Corsair DDR3 2GB VS2GB1333D3 G | 1000
FSP Saga II 350 | 1400
Cooler Master Elite 430 | 2500
LG DVD Writer | 1000
WD caviar Blue 500GB | 1700
Dell IN2020M | 6300
Logitech K+M combo | 750
Total = 26k


----------



## agyaat (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanted to suggest at least i5-2400, just to throw into the mix of options  (3.1GHz & 3.4GHz on Turbo, 6MB L3, no HT on i5s). Sits quite where it must , in my view, for the purposes you mention-VisualStudio, small time graphics use, future proof, etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ excellent suggestion but have you thought about its graphics & motherboard cost? OP will have to for H61 board else he'll have to with generic PSU.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> AMD A3650 | 5850
> Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) | 6000
> Corsair DDR3 2GB VS2GB1333D3 G | 1000
> FSP Saga II 350 | 1400
> ...



+1. Nice suggestion buddy.Fitting llano in 26k is terrific.

@ op

Go for 4gigs of ram with this. Add a single 4gb stick. Also invest in a good ups like apc 600va @ 1.5k.

Rest is fine.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

A bit change of plans:

- Why spending soo much on the Cabby?
CM Elite 310 @ 1.6k

- Get the better monitor with the money saved!
BenQ G2220HD @ 7k

Logitech Multimedia Kbd/Mouse Combo  ~ 700 bucks

- Seagate 500GB @ 1.8k (better performer)

- Strong recommendation:
4GB RAM, Corsair Vengeance @ 2k


----------



## agyaat (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> - Strong recommendation:
> 4GB RAM



That's more like mandatory/basic minimum/etc.


----------



## vinayan (Jul 6, 2011)

hi guys..thanks for the response..but i also need UPS and speakers under this 25k budget..actually i had convinced him hard to increase his budget from 22k to 25k..cannot afford anything more..
Also it is the first time i read about AMD A3650..is it better than core i3 2100? please share your comments..i need a revised config by you guys..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

> Also it is the first time i read about AMD A3650..is it better than core i3 2100?



Double graphics performance, strong threaded performance. Weak single threaded performance.

UPS and Speakers would add another 2.5-3k, man we would have to make soo many modifications.

Actually, I think if your friend waits a few weeks if possible, Llano prices will drop and settle down.!


----------



## vinayan (Jul 11, 2011)

hi guys..i do not want to wait for llano prices..could you suggest alternative configurations? my friend asked me how the below config looks..please share your comments whether it is worth it..



Processor:E5300
Motherboard:ASUS P5KPL-CM
PSU:FSP saga II 500W 
Monitor: DELL IN2020M 
Harddisk:Seagate 320GB
Memory:2gb ddr2 ram Gskill
DVD Writer:LG 22X SATA DVD 
Keyboard & Mouse:Logitech MK100 
UPS:Microtek 600VA 
Speakers:Logitech Z313 
case-any


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Avoid the above config at all costs. Its old and obsolete.


----------



## vinayan (Jul 11, 2011)

@vickybat- i too thoght it was old considering ddr3 and E5300..can you suggest one that would fit in 25000..i am ready to forget Llano..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|25200
will he add a gpu in future?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> will he add a gpu in future?



yes, indeed.. high probablity to add a pci-e card since he wont be satisfied with gaming needs..

you can play games on above config at 1024x768 , ultra low settings and it can barely reach 15FPS.. 

whereas LLano could have topped over 40FPS


----------



## vinayan (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> will he add a gpu in future?



no..he will not be adding a GPU..as i mentioned in the questionnaire, it is only light gaming that he needs..and gaming is not the purpose of the system..

@jaskanwar-i had seen a few screenshots from your ST2220L review where i believe you were not using any GPU but the results were amazing..anything in that range will do..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ If you won't be adding a gpu , then llano is your best bet. Your friend will never regret this decision.

Go for llano eyes closed. Its onboard(on-die) graphics are far better than the config. jaskanwar suggested. Although his config is very good, but makes sense if you plan to add a gpu in future. If not, then llano is your best friend.

Go for cm elite 310 cabinet @ 1.6k instead of cm 430 to cut down on costs.


----------



## vinayan (Jul 11, 2011)

i wonder if LLano is available in Kerala..and he is not open to online shopping..


----------



## mitraark (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



If i suggest to buy a M68 motherboard [ Rs 2500 ] in place of this one GA-880GM-UD2H, what disadvantages could that have ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2011)

M68 is basically designed for am2 AND aM2+ PROCESSORS and does not support all the advance features of the AM3 processors. If a Am3 processor is plugged the HT link (Link which is used to communicate between the Mobo and CPU) will downgraded to HT 2.0 to HT1.0. Also advanced overclocking features, Advanced Clock Calibration or ACC features will be missing. most of the M68 chipset based mobos  also comes with only 2 Ram slots, limiting the future upgradability options.


----------



## SalviBS (Apr 8, 2012)

u better buy A Dell Alienware Aurora the best all can contribute and get togethere


----------

